# [duda]eliminar portage[cerrado]

## ensarman

tengo paludis instalado y le feo mucha mas efectividad y rapidez que el portage el problema es que tengo el protage y no veo alguna forma de eliminarlo ya que muchos programas dependen de el.

hay alguna forma de precindir del uso del portage? es un paquete que esta en mi sistema inutilmenteLast edited by ensarman on Wed Apr 01, 2009 5:52 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pelelademadera

podrias inyectar hacer un 

```
emerge -C portage
```

y despues inyectarlo haciendo 

```
echo “sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.11” >> /etc/portage/profile/package.provided
```

. si usas ~x86 sino la que tengas instalada.

el unico problema de este metodo es que si hay actualizacion de portage, te va a instalar la version mas nueva, por lo que tendrias que enmascarar las versiones mas modernas haciendo

```
echo “>sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.11” >> /etc/portage/package.mask

<sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.11” >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

la segunda linea puede llegar a ser innecesaria, aunque x ahi sirve.

espero que te sirva, aunque no le veo mucha utilidad

----------

## ensarman

interesante... el gran problema de hacer eso son las dependencias del portage, estas son las dependencias:

equery d portage

[ Searching for packages depending on portage... ]

app-admin/python-updater-0.6-r1 (>=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2)

app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4.2-r1 (>=sys-apps/portage-2.1.1_pre1)

dev-java/ant-apache-bcel-1.7.1 (>=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7)

dev-java/ant-apache-log4j-1.7.1 (>=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7)

dev-java/ant-apache-oro-1.7.1 (>=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7)

dev-java/ant-apache-regexp-1.7.1 (>=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7)

dev-java/ant-apache-resolver-1.7.1 (>=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7)

dev-java/ant-commons-logging-1.7.1 (>=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7)

dev-java/ant-commons-net-1.7.1 (>=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7)

dev-java/ant-contrib-1.0_beta3 (>=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7)

dev-java/ant-javamail-1.7.1 (>=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7)

dev-java/ant-jdepend-1.7.1 (>=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7)

dev-java/ant-jsch-1.7.1 (>=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7)

dev-java/ant-junit-1.7.1 (>=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7)

dev-java/ant-trax-1.7.1 (>=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7)

dev-java/antlr-2.7.7 (>=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7)

dev-java/commons-codec-1.3-r2 (>=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7)

dev-java/commons-logging-1.1.1 (>=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7)

dev-java/jsch-0.1.37-r1 (>=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7)

dev-java/jython-2.2.1-r1 (>=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7)

dev-java/log4j-1.2.15-r1 (>=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7)

dev-java/sat4j-pseudo-2.0.1 (>=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7)

dev-java/swt-3.4-r2 (>=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7)

dev-java/xalan-2.7.1 (>=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7)

dev-java/xerces-2.9.1 (>=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7)

dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4.1 (>=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7)

dev-util/subversion-1.5.6 (java? >=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7)

games-emulation/zsnes-1.51-r2 (amd64? >=sys-apps/portage-2.1)

sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2 (>=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2)

----------

## ekz

Yo opino que no tiene nada de malo mantener ambos gestores de paquetes en tu sistema, puede que algún día necesites de portage y si llega ese momento es mejor que esté instalado.

Saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> interesante... el gran problema de hacer eso son las dependencias del portage, estas son las dependencias:
> 
> equery d portage
> 
> [ Searching for packages depending on portage... ]
> ...

 

no importa. si haces lo que digo yo, los paquetes no se van a quejar, porque portage va a estar "instalado".

para eliminar un paquete. portage no se fija si tiene dependencias. solo se fija el "revdep-rebuild"

cuanto pesa portage como para eliminarlo?

a mi me parece lo mejor de gentoo. sin dudas portage. despues la documentacion que tiene, pero portage. lo mejor

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> >=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2)

 

Deberías migrar a portage 2.2 antes de comparar la efectividad de un gestor con el otro por que ha mejorado muchísimo.

Salud!

**EDITO** Inclusive se habla que para aprovechar al 100% las nuevas caracterísiticas de portage 2.2 es recomendable recompilar con --empytree world.

----------

## ensarman

interesante, no sabia, la cosa era que tenia esa version del portage como hardmasked y ni me habia enterado que habia una nueva version del portage:

esto es lo que me sale cuando intento instalarlo

```
#paludis -pi =sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc28

Building target list... 

Building dependency list...

Query error:

  * In program paludis -pi =sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc28:

  * When performing install action from command line:

  * When executing install task:

  * When building dependency list:

  * When adding PackageDepSpec '=sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc28':

  * All versions of '=sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc28' are masked. Candidates are:

    * sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc28:0::gentoo: Masked by repository (/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask: Zac Medico <zmedico@gentoo.org> (05 Jan 2009) Portage 2.2 is masked due to known bugs in the package sets and preserve-libs features.)
```

segun dice aun tiene muchos bugs... la cosa es que el portage me ha gustado siempre, pero cuando comenzabas a instalar muchos paquetes, se volvia pesado y bien lento a la hora de calcular dependencias,por eso es que decidí probar la alternativa del paludis, tiene una forma bien interesante de trabajar.

ahora no c si volver a portage ya que el actual está hecho un desastre con los nuevos overlays que le agregue al paludis, nuvas configs, nuevos uses...

----------

## JotaCE

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> segun dice aun tiene muchos bugs... la cosa es que el portage me ha gustado siempre, pero cuando comenzabas a instalar muchos paquetes, se volvia pesado y bien lento a la hora de calcular dependencias,por eso es que decidí probar la alternativa del paludis, tiene una forma bien interesante de trabajar.

 

Personalmente uso portage y no me ha dado por usar paludis, cual es la forma de trabajar de paludis?

P.D. No le veo ningun asunto a eliminar portage, no hara ni mas lento ni mas rapido tu sistema.

----------

## chaim

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *el_macnifico wrote:*   >=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2) 
> 
> Deberías migrar a portage 2.2 antes de comparar la efectividad de un gestor con el otro por que ha mejorado muchísimo.
> 
> Salud!
> ...

 

El portage 2.2 está bloqueado, seguro que es buena idea migrar a él?

```

[I] sys-apps/portage

     Available versions:  2.1.4.5 2.1.6.4 2.1.6.7 ~2.1.6.9 ~2.1.6.10 ~2.1.6.11 [M]~2.2_rc23 [M]~2.2_rc26 [M]~2.2_rc27 [M]~2.2_rc28 {build doc epydoc linguas_pl selinux}

```

----------

## Txema

Yo ahora mismo no uso portage 2.2, aunque lo usé cuando salió por primera vez y no me dió ningún problema, el tema del bloqueo de portage 2.2 no es porque esté muy mal, puede que tenga unos pocos bugs pero no como para ponerlo en Hard Masked, eso se hizo para forzar a la gente a instalar la versión 2.1.6 y así poder conseguir una versión plenamente estable, mientras se seguía, o sigue, trabajando en la 2.2.

----------

## chaim

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Yo ahora mismo no uso portage 2.2, aunque lo usé cuando salió por primera vez y no me dió ningún problema, el tema del bloqueo de portage 2.2 no es porque esté muy mal, puede que tenga unos pocos bugs pero no como para ponerlo en Hard Masked, eso se hizo para forzar a la gente a instalar la versión 2.1.6 y así poder conseguir una versión plenamente estable, mientras se seguía, o sigue, trabajando en la 2.2.

 

Yo por si acaso me quedo con 2.16 que tampoco lo noto tan mal, sólo un poco lento al calcular dependencias...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Una vez que ves funcionar portage 2.2, si que es una buena idea la actualización  :Very Happy: 

Hasta ahora no experimenté ninguna dificultad por usar esta versión. Ya hubo una conversación anterior en este foro al respecto y varios coincidían conmigo en esto...

Hay bastante información sobre las nuevas características de portage en el Blog de Zack Medico para el que se lleve bien con el inglés y le interese.

Salud!

----------

## chaim

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Una vez que ves funcionar portage 2.2, si que es una buena idea la actualización 
> 
> Hasta ahora no experimenté ninguna dificultad por usar esta versión. Ya hubo una conversación anterior en este foro al respecto y varios coincidían conmigo en esto...
> 
> Hay bastante información sobre las nuevas características de portage en el Blog de Zack Medico para el que se lleve bien con el inglés y le interese.
> ...

 

lo probaré

----------

## ensarman

weno parece que no se puede eliminar el portage, marcaré el post como cerrado. ahora porbaré el portage 2.2 

chess me da flojera  :Razz:  no hay script paludis2portage2.2, como el script portage2paludis ??? :Razz: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> **EDITO** Inclusive se habla que para aprovechar al 100% las nuevas caracterísiticas de portage 2.2 es recomendable recompilar con --empytree world

 

eso sólo es cierto si se viene de una versión -pre del portage 2.2.

No sé como está el tema ahora pero había un overlay ( paludis overlay ?) donde se mantenían todos los ebuilds que dependían de portage y se reemplazaban por un virtual. 

Me sorprende bastante por cierto, pensaba que ya se había aprobado que los ebuilds no pueden depender de portage explícitamente si no de un virtual ...

De cualquier manera, lo que comentan mas arriba, tenerlo instalado no debería suponerte mayores problemas. Esom si, trata de no usarlo si usas paludis.

 *Quote:*   

> no hay script paludis2portage2.2

 

y para que quieres eso ? realmente sólo tienes quer tocar el make.conf si vuelves a portage y eso ya lo tienes no ?  :Razz: 

saluetes

----------

## ensarman

claro ps  :Razz:  lo decia pa ahorrarme el trabajo  :Razz:  com ya hice muchas modificaciones en paquetes y uses al paludis que no hice en portage... pero bueno de que se puede se puede, gracias, porbaré el portage 2.2 cuando este estable, mientras tanto, el paludis se me está acomodando bien

----------

## papu

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   **EDITO** Inclusive se habla que para aprovechar al 100% las nuevas caracterísiticas de portage 2.2 es recomendable recompilar con --empytree world 
> 
> eso sólo es cierto si se viene de una versión -pre del portage 2.2.
> 
> No sé como está el tema ahora pero había un overlay ( paludis overlay ?) donde se mantenían todos los ebuilds que dependían de portage y se reemplazaban por un virtual. 
> ...

 

estaba leiendo este hilo por casualidad,

entonces puedo usar el 2.2 sin tener que hacer un emerge -e world? ya que lo meteria ahora mismo

```
[I] sys-apps/portage

     Available versions:  2.1.4.5 2.1.6.4 2.1.6.7 2.1.6.11 2.1.6.13 [M](~)2.2_rc33 {build doc epydoc linguas_pl selinux}

     Installed versions:  2.1.6.13(03:46:14 04/05/09)(-build -doc -epydoc -linguas_pl -selinux)
```

saludos, adéu.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> entonces puedo usar el 2.2 sin tener que hacer un emerge -e world?

 

si, no tienes que hacer un emerge -e world; como dije en ese hilo sólo había que hacerlo en caso de que se usaran versiones alfa que estaban disponibles antes de las betas 2.2.

el nuevo portage te dará algunas funcionalidades nuevas, pero no esperas mas velocidad ni nada del otro mundo. Y recuerda que es una versión que está en ~arch por algo  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## papu

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   entonces puedo usar el 2.2 sin tener que hacer un emerge -e world? 
> 
> si, no tienes que hacer un emerge -e world; como dije en ese hilo sólo había que hacerlo en caso de que se usaran versiones alfa que estaban disponibles antes de las betas 2.2.
> 
> el nuevo portage te dará algunas funcionalidades nuevas, pero no esperas mas velocidad ni nada del otro mundo. Y recuerda que es una versión que está en ~arch por algo 
> ...

 

si acabo de ponerlo, buscaré por google que tiene de nuevo cosa que no se, aunque tempoco he encontrado mucho de momento :O.

es que quería poner paludis pero no se si me valdría la pena, no tengo ni idea  :Smile: .

saludos, adéu.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> es que quería poner paludis pero no se si me valdría la pena, no tengo ni idea

 

todo es probar aunque ya te adelanto que no es tan amigable en su manejo como portage, en el sentido de que p.ej.  la primera vez que lo uses tendrás seguramente un huevo de errores que corregir antes de poder usarlo. Si te decides antes de nada date una vuelta por su web y asegúrate de leer y comprender toda la documentación.

Al final es un gestor de paquetes, nada mas.

saluetes

----------

## ekz

 *papu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si acabo de ponerlo, buscaré por google que tiene de nuevo cosa que no se, aunque tempoco he encontrado mucho de momento :O.

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-703367-highlight-novedades.html

¡Saludos!

----------

